# [SOLVED] Ios8 and the future of ape smartphones



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

I am wondering what is going on with apple. These new OS's are so counterintuitive and riddled with bugs. I was really unhappy with the blinding white screen when I first installed ios7, but I dealt with it and after a while ios7 became really fast and stable that I didn't so much mind it. I was hoping that they would do something with the blinding white screen in ios8 but they didn't and its a total mess. App's crash constantly, my keyboard stutters as I type, the notification area where these famous "widgets" which are a joke is totally klunky and I just don't see anything that really make my life easier. I mean I'm not only complaining; I am just curious. What happened to their creativity? What happened to innovation? Why go from the cool bevel icons to these flat ugly ones? It has become so plain! What will the future of iphone hold?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Ios8 and the future of ape smartphones*

"You can please some of the people all of the time, you can please all of the people some of the time, but you can’t please all of the people all of the time."

I like it. It is a more modern approach. I can't say that I experience any of the bugs you are experiencing....


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

The white background doesn't hurt your eyes? It gives me headaches. Even on the dimmest setting before you can't make out words


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Ios8 and the future of ape smartphones*

You're not the only one who gets blinded by the bright white. See this article: An aesthete's take on iOS 7: Blinded by the white | ZDNet


> The main problem with Ive's minimalist redesign is the absolute dominance of white. This may have played out well in minimalist-design group meetings, but on an actual iPhone screen, it is overwhelming. I cannot use iOS 7 in an even moderately dark room because it hurts my eyes. Turning down the brightness does little except muddy the interface screen so everything is a difficult shade of grey.


...and try this possible solution: How to darken colors for better visibility in iOS 7.1 | iMore


> 1. Launch the Settings app on your iPhone or iPad running iOS 7.1 or higher.
> 2. Tap on General.
> 3. Now choose Accessibility.
> 4. On the next menu, tap on Increase Contrast.
> 5. Turn On the option for Darken Colors.


I use a program called F.lux in Windows 7 to darken the entire screen. It reduces the blue to give a more orange tint, making it much easier on the eyes, especially at night. Also available for Mac, Linux , and iPhone/iPad.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Ios8 and the future of ape smartphones*

There are plenty of tips on dimming Dim your screen further than Control Center allows (and other cool iOS 8 tricks) | iMore


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow I never knew about that. Thanks


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks so much Joeten - I never knew about this functionality of dimming the screen! I have spent so much time on forums and with ATT! This is great Thanks!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad it helps.


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Now if I adjust the brightness through the zoom feature and choose a filter, it doesn't allow me to swipe up or down. It did allow me for a little while, but now it doesn't. It also kind of zooms in a little a zooms out randomly, kind of warps a bit.


----------

